# Gale Gand's Just a Bite : 125 Luscious, Little Desserts



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hardcover (October 23, 2001) 
Clarkson Potter; ISBN: 0609608258

This item will be released on October 23,
2001.

Take a peek here


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

WOW small desserts, my favourite. There is no trace of snow and already have three new books on my wishlist. And you know what Kimmie? It's all your fault!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Kimmie and Iza: You two are a very bad influence on my cheque book. I just noticed that b&n.com has free shipping and I made a list of what I can get now (including Iza's fave, The Best Recipe) and will probably be getting all these wonderful new suggestions. It's a good thing I'm getting that tax refund. Thank you Dubya!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I am so sorry to hear that Risa. Never in my life have I been told I was a bad influence on someone. I am truly devastated by that news. I can only say one thing, Get In The Sweet Kitchen too! You will not be sorry.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Both of you are truly hilarious! Never in my life either have I been told I was a bad influence on someone. I don't know if I'm devastated by that news though.

I think.......*NOT!!!*


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

And there I am with my GSP check of 51$ Not fair!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Just curious, is anyone working out of her baking book?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

It should be released by October 23rd.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh, I mean her other book. I can't think of the name right this second. Isn't it flour, sugar, eggs...or something close to that?...

I have it and haven't done much from it. I'm stalled, that's why I'm looking for some feed back.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You must mean Butter Sugar Flour Eggs: Whimsical Irresistible Desserts. I don't have her book.

For customer reviews, click here

[ August 08, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

In the Sweet Kitchen is coming out in USA measurements soon....I get the gallies in a few days. We have Regan Daley on the docket for Nov 2.
Gail Gand is coming in mid-Oct for a Kitchen show with some other Chicagoans


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

What's the difference between Canadian and US measurements? Is a Canadian cup of flour only 60% of an American cup of flour?

Or more seriously, did they re-do In the Sweet Kitchen because of the difference in say the Canadian Robin Hood all-purpose flour and the American Pillsbury all-purpose flour? I always used American cookbooks when I was still in Canada with success and I pretty much just followed the recipes. I made the All-In-The-Pan Chewy Chocolate Cake from In the Sweet Kitchen a couple of weeks ago and it turned out great except I realized after that I never liked that kind of frosting (butter,icing sugar and cocoa). It's always too sweet for me since I'm a dark chocolate girl. Hmmm.. maybe if I used only 60% of the icing sugar? hehehehehe


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

That's interesting. Where did you hear that Shroom?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Risa,

In the book Regan Daley gives the difference between our respective flour, basically it’s pretty much the same except for your southern flour. If you are interested let me know an I’ll copy that paragraph for you.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

From her publisher at Workman press.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Right Iza. I remember reading that too. I would be surprised if that's the reason though.

Metric measurements were not used in this book (I had to doublecheck that fact). I'm confused!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Don't know, I'll tell you what I find when I get the galleys in a couple of days.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

It will be interesting to find out why an "American" version is necessary!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I have the book. I bought it in July when I went home to Vancouver. That's why I was confused about the American version. I didn't understand what the difference would be.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I forgot you already have it Risa. 

I don't know why an American version would be necessary. I know there are differences between some of our ingredients, baking powder comes to mind but another version??


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

DUH?! I forgot Flo Braker is coming in Oct. 13th too....big pastry day in St Louis.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The only difference I could think of is in the baking powder. We have the single acting kind and yours is double. 

There is of course some difference in spelling but would that be enough to do an US edition?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Sorry Iza, this is not correct. Virtually all baking powder sold in North American supermarkets is double-acting *whether or not it states so on the label.*

(In the Sweet Kitchen, p. 196)


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Sorry Kimmie, the Magic baking powder sold in Quebec is not double acting. If you use a recipe that calls for double acting baking powder, you have to increase the amount by 50%.


----------

